# Configurer Nokia 6680 comme modem GPRS sur SFR



## Luba (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et tous mes v½ux pour cette nouvelle année 2006 !

J'ai un Nokia 6680 avec un abonnement GPRS chez SFR. Comment faire pour configurer le téléphone comme modem via bluetooth. J'ai appelé SFR, qui m'annoncent que le mac n'est pas supporté  et qui m'on donné les paramètres DNS, le numéro d'appel, etc... Maintenant, je ne sais pas trop qu'en faire ? :rose: 

J'ai fait une recherche sur les forums, sans trouver un pas-à-pas simple...

Je pars au ski après demain, et j'aimerais bien que tout fonctionne !

Merci !

Luba


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Essaie : Ici


----------



## Luba (2 Janvier 2006)

merci, je crois que j'avance, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver un script (apparemment nécessaire) pour que le 6680 se connecte au Mac via bluetooth

je n'ai que des scripts NOKIA Infrarouge de dispo...

est-ce la bonne méthode ?

merci !
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 8178


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Dans le lien d'La Mouette y a un lien :

http://www.taniwha.org.uk/


----------



## Luba (2 Janvier 2006)

merci pour ta réponse !

en fait j'avais déjà vu ce lien et téléchargé les scripts.... maintenant, je ne sais qu'en faire de plus je ne sais même pas si c'est les bons... ? :rose: 


bizarre qu'il n'existe pas un installer totu fait pour ce genre d'opération... ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

fraut les balancer dans /Bibliothèques/Modem Scripts je crois pour pouvoir les sélectionner après.


----------



## Luba (2 Janvier 2006)

super ! c'est bien ça ! 6 scripts apparaissent bien  

mais maintenant j'ai le message : "Connexion à internet : Impossible d'ouvrir le dispositif de communication"

j'ai essayé avec les 6 scripts NOKIA GPRS...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Tu as téléchargé lesquels ? moi j'en ai 8 de scripts GPRS !


----------



## t.m.G5 (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir ou bonjour à toutes les personnes qui liront mon message;
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner sur les paramètres à configurer, au niveau de l'iBook G4.???
Mon fournisseur de téléphonie mobile, Mobistar, du groupe Orange, m'a certifié qu'il fallait configurer "internet.be" comme point d'accès.
Néanmoins, il y  a d'autres paramètres (nom utilisateur, mot de passe, n° téléphone, ...etc...) à encore compléter!
Je dispose de l'option GPRS "Business Everywhere" 15 MB
Merci de votre attention,

t.m.G5


----------



## cameleone (5 Janvier 2006)

Salut, et bienvenue sur MacGé... 

Avant toute chose, il faut que ton téléphone bluetooth soit jumelé avec ton Mac. Normalement, au cours de la procédure de jumelage, le Mac te demandera si tu souhaites utiliser le téléphone comme modem, et si tu souhaites le configurer.
En principe, tu n'as pas à entrer le nom du fournisseur d'accès, mais simplement un "numéro de téléphone" (qui en réalité n'en est pas un, mais une suite de caractères permettant à l'ordinateur de se mettre en liaison avec le téléphone, qui lui se connectera à internet par gprs). Essaie  *99***1# comme numéro de téléphone.

Entre parenthèses : ton message aurait été plus à sa place dans le sous-forum "Informatique nomade"  .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie : Ici


merci à la Muette...

Oh !

ca marche bien en modem GPRS BlueTooth pour mon PWBouc+Nokia 6680. je recupere et adresse mes emails ss pb.

JFB


----------

